# Behind the Scenes at the Audi Sport R18 e-tron quattro & ultra Test in Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sebring, FL - There’s an uncharacteristic tone of relaxation in the air around Sebring International Raceway this particular morning. It’s 10:00 AM, late by nearly anyone’s standard save spring breakers or retired poseur Hell’s Angels at Bike Week just up the road in Daytona. We slipped past the front gate with but a John Hancock signed on the gratuitous racetrack liability waiver and we now sit now, gathered around tables in the Audi Sport Team Joest team hospitality tent as engineers and world class drivers sit nearby casually and almost lazily finishing their breakfast or any pre-test prep. The tone and maybe the St. Patrick’s day special Entenmann’s donuts with their green sprinkles sitting on a plate nearby seem alien given the high level of tempo of a team like Audi Sport and the fitness of an Allan McNish, Andre Lotterer or Tom Kristensen.

* Full Story *


----------

